# Truck problem



## goodal (Dec 9, 2010)

Ive got a truck problem i thought you guys might have some insight to:

Ive got a 2001 F150 4x4 5.4L super crew and for the most part it is in great shape, EXCEPT that I have had to replace the ignition coils twice in the past year and it needs it again I think. one year ago i took it in because it was missing really bad between 45-55mph. the mechanic said it was my coils and even though it was not possible (according to him) to find the exact wrong one he guessed and replaced one. of course this didnt work. after paying him $200 to replace one and not getting it done. i went on Ebay and bought 8 NON OEM ignition coils for $80 and put them in myself. this fixed the problem or seemed to for about 6 months. in June it did it again. so i did it again. Now for the third time in les than a year it is missing bewteen 45-55mph and i am tired of replacing the stupid things. the way i see it there are three possiblities:

1) its not the ignition coils and just coincidenal that replacing them fixes it temporarily

2) i am getting crappy coils.

3) im doing it wrong.

So fast forward a month or so, I have never gotten around to replacing the coils because the problem was so random that it never became a priority. Sunday i pull into church and there is steam coming out from under the hood. I cant find the leak, so i have a different mechanic look at it. He cant find a leak either but he had to put in ALOT of antifreeze. He asked if it was missing and i said yes (told story about coils). He thinks its a head gasket or some other god awful problem. could this have been my problem all along and not the coils? If so whats this going to cost roughly to fix?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 9, 2010)

Try the f150forum.

Usuing their search, I came up with this:

http://www.f150forum.com/f4/truck-stutters-any-ideas-60884/


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2010)

For the steam issue, you probably have a freeze plug with a hole in it. With any luck, it's in the rear of the block where you can't reach.


----------



## goodal (Dec 9, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Try the f150forum.
> Usuing their search, I came up with this:
> 
> http://www.f150forum.com/f4/truck-stutters-any-ideas-60884/


i actually posted there first. i didnt see this thread though. There were 4 pages of responses and everybody was in the same predicament as me...scratching their perverbial heads.


----------



## cableguy (Dec 9, 2010)

Losing antifreeze and a miss can be signs of a bad head gasket. But, on older Chevy's (which is what I know, I don't know Fords), can also be an intake manifold gasket. Either way, need to do a cooling system pressure test to confirm (shops can do this).

If antifreeze is getting in to a cylinder - either past the head gasket or via an intake port, it'll cause a misfire. You should be able to plug in an advanced scan tool and do a Misfire Diagnostics, and it should be able to pinpoint the troubled cylinder.

The new coils "may" have covered up the problem, but now that it's (possibly) gotten worse, the new coils aren't powerful enough to overcome the additional water in the fuel/air mixture.

At least those are my hypothesis.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 9, 2010)

badal said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Try the f150forum.
> ...


I've encountered more of that with the mod motors than any other engine I can think of. My Dad has a Lincoln TC that he's been driving around with the check engine light on. They can't find anything wrong, throws no codes, but they reset the light and it comes back on after a while.

Tech told hm if something really did go badly wrong, the appropriate warning light would come on to indcate the problem.

Go figure.


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 19, 2010)

badal said:


> Ive got a truck problem i thought you guys might have some insight to:
> Ive got a 2001 F150 4x4 5.4L super crew and for the most part it is in great shape, EXCEPT that I have had to replace the ignition coils twice in the past year and it needs it again I think. one year ago i took it in because it was missing really bad between 45-55mph. the mechanic said it was my coils and even though it was not possible (according to him) to find the exact wrong one he guessed and replaced one. of course this didnt work. after paying him $200 to replace one and not getting it done. i went on Ebay and bought 8 NON OEM ignition coils for $80 and put them in myself. this fixed the problem or seemed to for about 6 months. in June it did it again. so i did it again. Now for the third time in les than a year it is missing bewteen 45-55mph and i am tired of replacing the stupid things. the way i see it there are three possiblities:
> 
> 1) its not the ignition coils and just coincidenal that replacing them fixes it temporarily
> ...



First of all: The biggest problem you have is owning a FORD!! Should've bought a Chevy 

Seriously though... an easy way to check if its your head gasket is to pull out the dipstick and see if it looks like there's a water/antifreeze and oil mixture. If the coolant isn't leaking out of the engine and the head gasket is blown then its all going into the oil pan. Also this would cause it to overheat, which explains the steam. Not a cheap fix as you have to take apart the top of the engine to replace the gasket. Best of luck. Hope this helps!


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Try replacing the ground wires and make sure their bolted to the frame well. If there is a bad connection, it could be wearing the coil.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

See if your local library has the factory service manual for your truck. If they do, follow the steps to replace the head gasket. Did this with my Tracer and, even though it initially was intimidating tearing into the top end, after everything was said and done, the repair was fairly simple.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Charlrgs said:


> First of all: The biggest problem you have is owning a FORD!! Should've bought a Chevy


Q: How do you double the value of a Chevy?

A: Put gas in it.

Q: How is a golf ball different from a Chevy?

A: You can drive a golf ball 200 yards.

Q: Why are there sidewalks beside streets?

A: So Chevy owners have a safe place to walk home.

Q: How much wood could a GM truck haul if a GM truck could haul wood?

A: As much as the Ford towing it.

Q. Whats the difference between a Chevy and a Tampon?

A. A tampon comes with its own tow rope

Q. Why do Chevys have magnetized bumpers

A. To pick up the parts that fall off other Chevys

Q. How do you make a Chevy accelerate 0-60 mph in less than 15

seconds?

A. Push it off a cliff.

Q. What is found on the last two pages of every Chevy’s owners manual?

A. The bus schedule.

Q. What did the auto parts counterman say when the customer said,

“I’ll take a set of wiper blades for my Chevy”?

A. Sounds like a fair trade.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

Yet,

this thread is about what type of vehicle?

F.O.R.D. = Fixed Or Repaired Daily

F.O.R.D. = Found On Roadside Dead

could go on and on

Found on repairman's doorstep

Found on rack daily

Ford Owners Recommend Dodge

Full Of Rust Deposits

Faithful, Obedient, Reliable, Dependable

F**ker Only Rolls Downhill

Fancy Oil Recycling Device

Found On Rubbish Dump

Frequent Overhaul, Rapid Depreciation

F***ing Old Rebuilt Dodge

For Old Retired Drunks


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Yet,
> this thread is about what type of vehicle?
> 
> F.O.R.D. = Fixed Or Repaired Daily
> ...



They can't even give away Chevy's - That's why they put a bow-tie on it for their emblem


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

Fast Only Rolling Downhill

Flip Over, Read Directions

Fork Over Remaining Dough


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Q. What do you call a Chevy with brakes?

A. Customized.

Q. How do you make a Chevy go faster down hill?

A. Turn the engine off.

Q. Why don't Chevy's sustain much damage in front end collisions?

A. The tow truck takes most of the impact.

Q. What do you call Chevy passengers?

A. Shock absorbers.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

CHEVROLET

Cheap, Hardly Efficient, Virtually Runs On Luck Every Time


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

A man pulled up next to a little girl walking home from school and said "If you get in, I'll give you a lollypop." The girl kept walking. Following along slowly, the man said "Come on and get in the car with me and I'll give you two lolly pops." She kept her eyes on the sidewalk and continued on her way. The man said "Get in with me and I'll give you this whole bag of lollypops!" Finally, the girl turned and said "Look daddy, YOU bought the Ford, YOU ride in it!!!"


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2010)

Its funny how strong brand loyalties are. My dad was a grease monkey for many years and would agree with DVs interpretation.

Hope you can figure out the problem with your truck!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A FORD AND A SHOPPING CART?

A shopping cart sure is a lot easier to push


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

ummm.. who filed bankruptcy? oh right... that was GM... guess most of world disagrees


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Its funny how strong brand loyalties are.


Yeah, I know. I worked with a guy who once said, "I don't care if they put a Briggs and Stratton 5hp motor in it, I'll still buy the F-150 over the Chevy pickup!"


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

Well,

obviously, I prefer my '68 Camaro over a Mustang, or I would have bought a Mustang (which are much cheaper I might add).

But, I'm not a loyal nut, for the right price, I'd buy a used Ford vehicle, if it were a good deal.

My wife's VOLVO XC90 is from a company now owned by Ford.... so..... whatever that counts as.

But it is fun to joke


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm loyal to Fords, but I do like the new camero.

One of my dream cars is a 69 camero convertable. But another is a 68 Lincoln continental soft-top (ford).

I think most new chevy's, and dare I say fords, have gotten cheap on the interior. Everything is so plasticy and flimsy these days


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Its funny how strong brand loyalties are. My dad was a grease monkey for many years and would agree with DVs interpretation.


My dad got mad a Ford over the Pinto and stayed that way. Not sure what he'd think of the auto industry these days.

I'm toying with the idea of a new truck but I'm going with a 3/4 ton this time around. I actually like the F-150 but the F-250 is ugly as sin. If I pull the trigger, the new ride will likely be a Sierra 2500HD.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny how strong brand loyalties are. My dad was a grease monkey for many years and would agree with DVs interpretation.
> ...



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... I love the 250... Give me a diesel 250 with a lift and some big-ol tires and 4x4 and I'll be a happy guy. The problem is, it's expensive to buy, fix up, and drive....


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

jv21 said:


> The problem is, it's expensive to buy, *fix up*, and drive....


That's the biggest problem with even the newest of Fords.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> jv21 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is, it's expensive to buy, *fix up*, and drive....
> ...



Well.... they don't want to spend the money lifting it... that goes for any vehicle if you like lifts on trucks - l do. I have a lifted ranger


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2010)

I grew up on a farm. To me, lifting a truck does two things:

1. Makes you lift crap that much higher to put it in the bed. Reduces it's value as a truck.

2. Raises the center of gravity. Makes it easier to wind up with the greasy side up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I grew up on a farm. To me, lifting a truck does two things:
> 1. Makes you lift crap that much higher to put it in the bed. Reduces it's value as a truck.
> 
> 2. Raises the center of gravity. Makes it easier to wind up with the greasy side up.


I'm in the same boat, but would like to add:

3. Overstresses suspension and steering gear.

4. Draws attention to you...usual the gendarmes.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up on a farm. To me, lifting a truck does two things:
> ...


but it looks cool :redface:

Seriously, I think it looks stupid when people get carried away.... I like a lift tho for clearance. It's fun for going off road, muddin, and here in FL - the occational flood (from hurricanes) evaider.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 20, 2010)

I keep trying to convince my wife that it would be a good idea to get a third vehicle. As our primary vehicles age they are requiring more and more visits to the the mechanic, doing so leaves us with only one car to get both of us to work. I don't want to spend the money to get a_ new_ vehicle, I like the ones we have I just get fed up of playing "who can I hitch a ride to work with". I figure if we had another vehicle and just use it as a weekend driver or something we wouldn't have to worry about that issue. For some reason my wife doesn't like this idea. Maybe it has something to do with the vehicles I have been suggesting as a third car.







:eyebrows:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^ No low-end beans = meh.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

I love american trucks, but own a jap car for my daily driver. But given the economy, I'd buy an american car if I was in the market for a new vehicle.

Their bringing back the Ford 5.0 for the new mustang which is one bad mo-fo. The camero SS is bad-ass too. and lets not forget the SRT Hemi vehicles


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 20, 2010)

ah...a thread being hijacked on this site??? lol

Badal....If the steam is coming from under the hood, then I wouldn't think it was a head gasket. I KNOW that the 99 models had a problem with a fluid line that ran over top of the engine and would drip antifreeze onto one of the coil packs and cause that to feel like a miss.....I would think something like this certainly could cause your issue, AND would be mostly un-noticeable. These coil packs are finicky too, you try to wash the motor off and start it up and drive it, you may not get out of the driveway.

start the truck up and see if you see ANY sign of a drip onto the motor, I'm guessing that's what it will be.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^ That sounds like the legendary opti from the LT1 that is positioned underneath the water pump weep hole.






:lmao:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2010)

HAHAHA I wonder how many service departments Opti-spark enrichened over the years.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

My original is still going strong!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been a ford man all my life. Yes, I've had a chevy or two as well (not by choice I may add). The one chev blew through CV axles faster than I could get them changed; I hated that truck with a passion; was VERY happy to see it go to the crusher bash: ).

Now I'm getting away from all these computerized vehicles and going OLD school. Carburetors or non-turbo Diesels.

You can keep them new fangled, computer driven vehicles, I'll stick to something I can let sit at -50*F, unplugged, for a WEEK and still get it to start!

The good ol' International Scouts! If it ain't IH or got some IH in it, it don't get parked in my yard!


----------



## cableguy (Dec 20, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ That sounds like the legendary opti from the LT1 that is positioned underneath the water pump weep hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My original opti went at 62k or so. I went with a Dynaspark (this was in 2002 or so, when they first came out). I only have about 70k on the car now though (94 Z Convertible that I bought new in 1994). 4th motor, but only 2nd opti.

(original motor spun a bearing at 17k after dealer "work", 2nd motor had a timing gear failure due to defective gear from Comp Cams, 3rd motor was a trashy little 4.3L L99 that I picked up just to drive the car around, and then now I've got a heads/cam 383 that runs quite nicely  ).


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

If I ever get to go down the road of motor work for fun, the money spent on heads, cam (with or without bottom end), transmission, rear end, etc... would roughly equal the amount spent on a Gen 3 or 4 engine swap. Mmmmmm... L92/L76 and 6L80E... &lt;DROOOOOOOL&gt;


----------



## cableguy (Dec 20, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> If I ever get to go down the road of motor work for fun, the money spent on heads, cam (with or without bottom end), transmission, rear end, etc... would roughly equal the amount spent on a Gen 3 or 4 engine swap. Mmmmmm... L92/L76 and 6L80E... &lt;DROOOOOOOL&gt;


Sad part is, right after I finished my 383 install, a buddy of mine wrecked his twin turbo 2006 GTO, and I bought it. I briefly thought about putting the LS2/6-speed in my 94Z, but it was 'done'. So I'm putting it in my '79 Z28. Don't know if the APS Twin kit will make it in the '79, but I'm definitely doing the LS2, 6-speed, and the GTO interior...


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever get to go down the road of motor work for fun, the money spent on heads, cam (with or without bottom end), transmission, rear end, etc... would roughly equal the amount spent on a Gen 3 or 4 engine swap. Mmmmmm... L92/L76 and 6L80E... &lt;DROOOOOOOL&gt;
> ...



Nice!!!

too bad this topic is now totally derailed... There should be a "pimp my ride" topic

and..... done


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

jv21 said:


> I'm loyal to Fords, but I do like the new camero.
> One of my dream cars is a 69 camero convertable. But another is a 68 Lincoln continental soft-top (ford).
> 
> I think most new chevy's, and dare I say fords, have gotten cheap on the interior. Everything is so plasticy and flimsy these days


since you're a ford guy, I wouldn't expect ya to know, but it's spelled CAMARO !!!!!!!

My baby below:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2010)

How did you get the logo and what not etched into the concrete like that? Way cool.

:huh:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL.

photoshop with the logo, my wife would kill me if I etched it into the concrete


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2010)

I know, but wouldn't that be COOL!


----------

